# What is the return policy?



## Prissy1314

Hi what is the return policy for a handbag purchased in bloomingdales ny? Thanks.


----------



## ThisVNchick

I don't think Dior follows Bloomingdale's return policy. I think they follow their strict, either 5 or 7 days return policy for an unused merchandise.


----------



## hikarupanda

I dunno about Bloomies but saks is still 30 days.


----------



## Mikaela1010

Hi there... Can someone please confirm Bloomingdale's return policy for Dior handbags? Thanks.


----------



## tadad

My store (in Bloomingdales San Francisco) has 10-day return policy


----------



## oinkerz089

Yup, dior in SF Bloomingdales does not follow the Bloomingdales return policy since they're just leasing the store space. They also do not offer the 10% off when you open a card.


----------



## Mikaela1010

I called bloomies NY and was told 2wks and bloomies FL said 30 days.


----------



## CharlieDE

I purchased a medium diorama today from the Holt Renfrew store in Vancouver, Canada. I was very excited to get this bag but was wondering what Dior's store policy is on purchases. When the SA was giving me my receipt, she advised that I could exchange only within 14 days. 
I've been thinking about this since I got home and don't feel this is right but can't see anything on the Dior website that says exchange only. The SA wrote "exchange only" on the receipt as well. This has changed the way I feel about this purchase. I feel that I should have the option of return/exchange with 14 days. Has anyone else experienced this?  Thanks for your time.


----------



## hightea_xx

CharlieDE said:


> I purchased a medium diorama today from the Holt Renfrew store in Vancouver, Canada. I was very excited to get this bag but was wondering what Dior's store policy is on purchases. When the SA was giving me my receipt, she advised that I could exchange only within 14 days.
> I've been thinking about this since I got home and don't feel this is right but can't see anything on the Dior website that says exchange only. The SA wrote "exchange only" on the receipt as well. This has changed the way I feel about this purchase. I feel that I should have the option of return/exchange with 14 days. Has anyone else experienced this?  Thanks for your time.



Anytime I buy any Dior bags in Canada they all come with the 'exchange only' stamp on the receipt.  I've never had to exchange anything and I have a good relationship with my SA k. Montreal so I am confident in my purchase and the after care should I need it (luckily I have yet to).

I have noticed from some of the comments and threads here that the exchange or store credit policy does exist for at least some regions (ie the UK) but I'm not sure if it is a global policy or rather a policy that differs region to region.


----------



## CharlieDE

hightea_xx said:


> Anytime I buy any Dior bags in Canada they all come with the 'exchange only' stamp on the receipt.  I've never had to exchange anything and I have a good relationship with my SA k. Montreal so I am confident in my purchase and the after care should I need it (luckily I have yet to).
> 
> I have noticed from some of the comments and threads here that the exchange or store credit policy does exist for at least some regions (ie the UK) but I'm not sure if it is a global policy or rather a policy that differs region to region.


Thank you Hightea_xx


----------



## Luv iz Louis

In Australia there are no refunds - only exchange or store credit. It's a pain & really puts the pressure on to examine every detail. I envy those in the US that can return things. At our other stores in Australia there are refund policies in place, apart from the Luxury stores.


----------



## Elizabel

Luv iz Louis said:


> In Australia there are no refunds - only exchange or store credit. It's a pain & really puts the pressure on to examine every detail. I envy those in the US that can return things. At our other stores in Australia there are refund policies in place, apart from the Luxury stores.



What if you buy though David Jones? In Melbourne Dior is a concession at DJ - pretty sure you could return there according to store policy? 

E x


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Elizabel said:


> What if you buy though David Jones? In Melbourne Dior is a concession at DJ - pretty sure you could return there according to store policy?
> 
> E x


I'm pretty sure it says on the receipt no refunds.......I brought through DJs in Brisbane (but I shall double check the receipt when I get home and report back)


----------



## Azua

I think it would have to be within a certain amount of days (10) as long as the product is still in its new condition for credit note or exchange. Strictly no change of mind for refunds though.

I have the receipt in front of me and it mentions:
_Refunds and replaces will be given only in circumstances where there is a major breach of a consumer guarantee and the rejection of the good is notified to Christian Dior within the rejection period as required by the Australian Consumer Law, or as otherwise required under the Australian law. Refunds will be given in the same form of payment as used for the original purchase._


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Azua said:


> I think it would have to be within a certain amount of days (10) as long as the product is still in its new condition for credit note or exchange. Strictly no change of mind for refunds though.
> 
> I have the receipt in front of me and it mentions:
> _Refunds and replaces will be given only in circumstances where there is a major breach of a consumer guarantee and the rejection of the good is notified to Christian Dior within the rejection period as required by the Australian Consumer Law, or as otherwise required under the Australian law. Refunds will be given in the same form of payment as used for the original purchase._


That is what I understand about the refund policy in Australia at Dior too even if purchased through David Jones stores. We have to be so careful here in Australia with the choices we make when purchasing high end products.
In a way I understand it because there have been times you read how someone can buy an item then take it home and switch it with a fake and return it - I have read how that has happened at Chanel recently - a lady returning fakes and keeping the real ones. Sad it is like that, but I can understand their tough stance really with such big high end ticket prices and they have to protect their name and reputation too, if they accidentally accepted back a replica and sold it to a customer it would be devasting all round.


----------



## FashionistaSista

What is the return policy for Dior stores in the United States? Is it store credit only like Hermès or do they offer refunds?


----------



## Memes333

This is the situation as explained in my email to DIOR customer service upon receiving the item unexpectedly on my doorstep 2 days ago. I have since filed a credit card dispute, but I am very anxious to get this resolved. Does anyone have experience or knowledge on how disputes with this situation turn out? I'm really devastated because I'm scared I'll lose half the money I paid for this item and Dior sent it back damaged and claimed I soiled it. I checked BBB and this has horribly happened to others before with Dior coldly unwilling to do believe that they damaged or dirtied the item. Is there anything I can do in the meantime? I already called and emailed them, but headquarters or anyone else? Think twice ladies next time you buy from Dior online. Especially anything expensive. I'm terribly worried because if this doesn't rule in my favor, even if I were to sell it, I'd only get half my money back for an item as delicate as it is and never used.


"Hello Dior, 

I returned my item and was told it was received at the warehouse and after waiting about 3 weeks, I suddenly received my item again. I called customer service and they told me the warehouse people rejected it because of a dark stain on the bottom of the item, but then when I examined it, it easily wiped away, so I do not understand why they rejected it because I returned it in the condition it arrived as and the mark they cited for rejecting was not damage and could've been easily received back for sale. I returned it without this damage. You can see in the photo attached below how the bottom is clean and is in perfect condition for return. 

In addition, I never received notice of the item getting sent back to me, I was told to wait "10-14 business days" by customer service for returns when I inquired after 7 business days had passed and had not received my refund. The original email said it had been received by the warehouse and would refund me within 7 business days, which never happened, so I reached out. Fast forward 8 days after I was told to wait for 10-14 business days, I suddenly get my item returned to me from Dior and it is damaged.

In addition, when I check my order history on Dior.com in my account, the order has disappeared, which is concerning.

I have attached photos (which are timestamped) of me receiving this item today and the flap of the bag Dior sent back is damaged. There was a dent and stain on the right side of the top flap, which I wiped away, but the dent remains, so Dior sent it improperly stored which damaged the lambskin. To that reasoning, if the warehouse rejected it because of some dust on the bottom, then it's possible it was created by their handling. When I initially received the item there was not that mark. And on the same flap, there is a visible, darker mark where when it was sent back, the lambskin surface is torn, it must've been created via improper storage of the rings pressing into the flap... when I received my item no tissue or felt was preventing this from damaging the lambskin from happening.

I believe I should not have to pay for an item which was rejected for poor quality control handling and arrived damaged due to improper storage from how the warehouse handled it.

I would like to receive a refund for this item and I will still gladly return this item to be back in Dior's possession.

Please let me know what can be done towards resolving this issue. "


----------



## 880

Wow. I am so sorry. I am a dior RTW customer, and I would never buy anything from their e-commerce site after reading about the experience of many TPF members. I sincerely hope you purchased with Amex platinum bc IMO they have the best customer service. Pls keep us updated.


----------



## onlyk

Memes333 said:


> This is the situation as explained in my email to DIOR customer service upon receiving the item unexpectedly on my doorstep 2 days ago. I have since filed a credit card dispute, but I am very anxious to get this resolved. Does anyone have experience or knowledge on how disputes with this situation turn out? I'm really devastated because I'm scared I'll lose half the money I paid for this item and Dior sent it back damaged and claimed I soiled it. I checked BBB and this has horribly happened to others before with Dior coldly unwilling to do believe that they damaged or dirtied the item. Is there anything I can do in the meantime? I already called and emailed them, but headquarters or anyone else? Think twice ladies next time you buy from Dior online. Especially anything expensive. I'm terribly worried because if this doesn't rule in my favor, even if I were to sell it, I'd only get half my money back for an item as delicate as it is and never used.
> 
> 
> "Hello Dior,
> 
> I returned my item and was told it was received at the warehouse and after waiting about 3 weeks, I suddenly received my item again. I called customer service and they told me the warehouse people rejected it because of a dark stain on the bottom of the item, but then when I examined it, it easily wiped away, so I do not understand why they rejected it because I returned it in the condition it arrived as and the mark they cited for rejecting was not damage and could've been easily received back for sale. I returned it without this damage. You can see in the photo attached below how the bottom is clean and is in perfect condition for return.
> 
> In addition, I never received notice of the item getting sent back to me, I was told to wait "10-14 business days" by customer service for returns when I inquired after 7 business days had passed and had not received my refund. The original email said it had been received by the warehouse and would refund me within 7 business days, which never happened, so I reached out. Fast forward 8 days after I was told to wait for 10-14 business days, I suddenly get my item returned to me from Dior and it is damaged.
> 
> In addition, when I check my order history on Dior.com in my account, the order has disappeared, which is concerning.
> 
> I have attached photos (which are timestamped) of me receiving this item today and the flap of the bag Dior sent back is damaged. There was a dent and stain on the right side of the top flap, which I wiped away, but the dent remains, so Dior sent it improperly stored which damaged the lambskin. To that reasoning, if the warehouse rejected it because of some dust on the bottom, then it's possible it was created by their handling. When I initially received the item there was not that mark. And on the same flap, there is a visible, darker mark where when it was sent back, the lambskin surface is torn, it must've been created via improper storage of the rings pressing into the flap... when I received my item no tissue or felt was preventing this from damaging the lambskin from happening.
> 
> I believe I should not have to pay for an item which was rejected for poor quality control handling and arrived damaged due to improper storage from how the warehouse handled it.
> 
> I would like to receive a refund for this item and I will still gladly return this item to be back in Dior's possession.
> 
> Please let me know what can be done towards resolving this issue. "
> 
> View attachment 5384594
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384595
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384597


I have read stories as such and from what I had read, you may have to be prepared that you will be stuck with this item and your credit card dispute likely would not ruled in your favor. Please keep us updated.


----------



## hlzpenguin

I’m sorry this happened to you. Did you videotape any unboxing? If so, that might help.


----------



## Memes333

I did it on Capital One, so I really hope they have a good track record. I've learned not to buy anything outside of protection like a credit card in case stuff like this arises. I also didn't videotape the unboxing  I just have photos of when it arrived back a few days ago and some of trying it for a few minutes in front of a mirror. I'm kicking myself for not filming it, but how was I supposed to know that their warehouse would dirty it and damage it and say it failed to pass QC...? They also have these internal emails and photos of why it didn't pass QC and when asked to see them, they won't show it to the customer; so I'm supposed to take their word for it.  I'm really disappointed in Dior because I used to think they had superb customer service and to only find out they have an F on the BBB. 



880 said:


> Wow. I am so sorry. I am a dior RTW customer, and I would never buy anything from their e-commerce site after reading about the experience of many TPF members. I sincerely hope you purchased with Amex platinum bc IMO they have the best customer service. Pls keep us updated.





hlzpenguin said:


> I’m sorry this happened to you. Did you videotape any unboxing? If so, that might help.


----------



## chocolatechipcookies

Dear PFers, be wary of making Dior purchase online!
I should've searched about this before placing my order.

I ordered two pairs of pumps online and soles had slight marks. One of them didn't even come with dust bags,  so I'm 100% sure it was returned. Anyways, I decided to return them because they didn't fit. I didn't think that "slight scratches" were going to be the problem also because they came with scratches that someone was able to return.

I returned both at the same time, but only one was refunded. Upon contacting customer service multiple times, they kept telling to wait. 2 weeks later, without any email notification, a package was delivered to me. Dior had sent back the shoes to me saying it is not in perfect condition!

I called customer service to explain that the shoes did not fit me and that I sent it in condition they were delivered. There was no way for me to even walk around on these shoes. I also asked them to escalate this issue and provide me a video camera of inspection. Agent repeated like a parrot that they cannot connect me to Quality Department or their managers, and they cannot reverse their decision because the case is closed. Agent also said that the whole process is checked by three people and that they don't make mistakes (what!?!?)

This whole situation is too ridiculous.  They won't even let me pass the agent. Now I am left with a pair of 1500 dollars wrong size pumps that I can't walk around in. I filed a dispute with my credit card but I am nervous about investigation. Credit card company asked me if I agreed to their return policy. Of course, you cant place any order without agreeing to this. Please wish me a good luck!


----------



## baghagg

I hate to hear these stories.  I always open online-ordered packages with my video running, and I pack my returns up with video as well..  good luck to you.  Keep us posted.


----------



## 3threebabies

chocolatechipcookies said:


> Dear PFers, be wary of making Dior purchase online!
> I should've searched about this before placing my order.
> 
> I ordered two pairs of pumps online and soles had slight marks. One of them didn't even come with dust bags,  so I'm 100% sure it was returned. Anyways, I decided to return them because they didn't fit. I didn't think that "slight scratches" were going to be the problem also because they came with scratches that someone was able to return.
> 
> I returned both at the same time, but only one was refunded. Upon contacting customer service multiple times, they kept telling to wait. 2 weeks later, without any email notification, a package was delivered to me. Dior had sent back the shoes to me saying it is not in perfect condition!
> 
> I called customer service to explain that the shoes did not fit me and that I sent it in condition they were delivered. There was no way for me to even walk around on these shoes. I also asked them to escalate this issue and provide me a video camera of inspection. Agent repeated like a parrot that they cannot connect me to Quality Department or their managers, and they cannot reverse their decision because the case is closed. Agent also said that the whole process is checked by three people and that they don't make mistakes (what!?!?)
> 
> This whole situation is too ridiculous.  They won't even let me pass the agent. Now I am left with a pair of 1500 dollars wrong size pumps that I can't walk around in. I filed a dispute with my credit card but I am nervous about investigation. Credit card company asked me if I agreed to their return policy. Of course, you cant place any order without agreeing to this. Please wish me a good luck!


Not sure what card you used, but Amex almost always sides with customer. Amex and other bank premier cards also offer return protection (with varying dollar amounts) if a vendor refuses to allow. While unlikely, Dior also has a limited amount of time to respond to the charge back or it is automatically granted to customer. Good luck.


----------



## lill_canele

Unfortunately, it does appear that within the last year or so, there have been many issues/problems with Dior online orders and returns. (or at least based on reading on TPF)

Hope everything works out!


----------



## youssefm

File a complaint on the BBB website if you're in the US and try to search for an executive/corporate email to contact maybe where you can provide them with the countless threads online of people complaining. It's ridiculous how often this keeps happening, so sorry to hear this


----------



## chocolatechipcookies

Thanks all for the support. I didn't want to open the returned box but decided to open and record it for another dispute if the current one doesn't go right.

Surprise Surprise, the shoes now came with new damages those were never there. What a joke!


----------



## Chanellover2015

Sorry to hear that. I do my purchases in person or have it delivered to the store. Of course tgis isn’t possible for everyone bjt hearing these stories (blaming customers and not wanting to receive back item) scares me and assures me that it’s best to continue doing it this way. It’d be nice to have the items delivered to my home but then there’s the other issue of having a package go missing. I’d definitely have a mini heart attack right there!! Not worth it.


----------



## brnicutie

Sorry this happened to you. These stories are becoming quite common on TPF. It's either they're refusing returns or dealing with lost packages. Always shop or pick up in store when possible.


----------



## Memes333

Update: Since starting my dispute and sending them a 20 page notice to Capital One of the listing, order invoice, photos of the damage, my correspondance with customer service, they emailed me back a generic response the day after I faxed all these things they requested of me (except a 2nd party opinion of what should've been done to resolve this issue and the costs), they stated I was still missing all these items. Which is untrue; they responded to a 20-page document that I faxed, the day after saying I was missing all of it. I think someone was lazy at their job because I was only missing the 2nd party opinion, which I cannot find. I called customer service and they stated they still need that to close my case...THE WORST PART IS; they closed my dispute and now I have to appeal it to reopen my dispute. I'm stuck paying for it right now in  a couple of days. Problem is, my card needs "A second opinion on company letterhead from another merchant in the same field stating specifically what the original merchant did incorrectly, how the problem can be corrected, and what that will cost. " This is the last thing my card company needs, and I need this statement verbatim to the quote described above. Dior.com has a terrible track record of doing this as well on the BBB they have a rating of F and other testimonials of then not accepting returns when they're prisitine condition. I have been reading reddit forums and one person may have been able to get their credit card to waive this requirement because they couldn't find reputable retailer, but I'm worried they won't for me. This is such a headache and nightmare. It's not even like this bags retain value where I can resell a new item and get most of the money back. 

So now I NEED to find someone who is willing to do this. I asked them for examples; and my agent who said she was also fond of designer brands stated that I'd need to find someone who works professionally with luxury. 

***Does anyone know if you yourself or another luxury authenticator/consignment can provide a written statement for this? My card company said an authenticator would potentially work in this case if they can say that, but it doesn't have to be.
Any help is appreciated!!!  ***


----------



## stylequake

I blame (1) influencer returns and (2) scammers swapping counterfeits out for authentic item for ruining the ease of online return processes with luxury brands. At this point, I refuse to order online unless they offer in-store pick up for inspection in front of a sales associate. I've unfortunately purchased one too many returns by mistake, mostly for being rushed in my purchasing. Best of luck with your case!


----------



## citybag1

I'm sorry this happened to you, I had the same thing happen with the Lady Dior Pouch. I ordered it from the Dior online store and it arrived defective. They refused to honor their return policy and I got stuck with a very expensive defective bag. Dior is terrible. I called and emailed them so many times but it didn't work. Dior is extremely rude. Never ordered from them again. A total rip off.


----------



## jaskg144

This is so disappointing. I am so wary of ordering two sizes of the same item for trying on for this exact reason, all it takes it one difficult person in the returns department to turn it into a nightmare. So sorry that you are going through this, especially with a brand like Dior, who you automatically expect stellar service from. Please keep us all updated. I definitely won't be ordering Dior online any time soon!


----------



## Mrs.Z

These reviews are all over TPF and also other sites, same story over and over.  At what point is this no longer poor customer service and more like a scam?!?!


----------



## citybag1

Mrs.Z said:


> These reviews are all over TPF and also other sites, same story over and over.  At what point is this no longer poor customer service and more like a scam?!?!


I agree it has become a total scam. They fully know they are ripping off customers by selling poor quality products for ridiculous prices under the guise of "luxury."


----------



## baghagg

citybag1 said:


> I'm sorry this happened to you, I had the same thing happen with the Lady Dior Pouch. I ordered it from the Dior online store and it arrived defective. They refused to honor their return policy and I got stuck with a very expensive defective bag. Dior is terrible. I called and emailed them so many times but it didn't work. Dior is extremely rude. Never ordered from them again. A total rip off.


If the pouch had tags attached why not simply return it?


----------



## citybag1

baghagg said:


> If the pouch had tags attached why not simply return it?


They did not let me return it even though the tags were attached. That's why I got stuck with it. Like Net-a-Porter often does now, they are reluctant to accept returns even though they are supposed to according to their policy. They won't acknowledge that they have defective products and won't honor their return policy.


----------



## baghagg

citybag1 said:


> They did not let me return it even though the tags were attached. That's why I got stuck with it. Like Net-a-Porter often does now, they are reluctant to accept returns even though they are supposed to according to their policy. They won't acknowledge that they have defective products and won't honor their return policy.


That's probably illegal.  Can you dispute it with your credit card company?


----------



## citybag1

baghagg said:


> That's probably illegal.  Can you dispute it with your credit card company?


This occurred in 2020 so unfortunately it is too late for that. I should have disputed it with my credit card company but I didn't. It was at the beginning of the pandemic so I wasn't thinking hard enough about it because of the stress. I had to do a chargeback with Net-a-Porter once after they refused a return so not sure why I didn't think of that.


----------



## baghagg

citybag1 said:


> This occurred in 2020 so unfortunately it is too late for that. I should have disputed it with my credit card company but I didn't. It was at the beginning of the pandemic so I wasn't thinking hard enough about it because of the stress. I had to do a chargeback with Net-a-Porter once after they refused a return so not sure why I didn't think of that.


I'm so sorry this happened to you, I didn't realize it wasn't recent.


----------



## citybag1

I wanted to warn others about terrible quality control and non-existent customer service from the Dior online store. In May 2020 I purchased the Lady Dior Pouch for $1650. When I looked the other day and saw the price had risen to $2100 I thought I had to make this post.

I wanted the Lady Dior Pouch as I like the cannage quilting more than Chanel’s and the better price point (at the time) and I didn’t have a bag of that size and style. I had also watched handbag reviews online where several people said that Dior was good quality. So I thought the expensive price would be worth it. I bought it during the beginning of the pandemic, when Dior had an adjusted return policy due to the situation which was clearly stated on their website at the time of purchase.

When I first got the bag I loved the quality of the leather so much that I didn’t think to examine the hardware. Then one day I looked at the hardware, specifically the charms, and was extremely disappointed to see that they had tiny dents or marks all over them. The plastic was still on the charms and I hadn’t used the bag even once so it is clearly a bad defect.

I contacted Dior for a return (I was still within the return period). Dior told me they decided not to honor the return policy given on their website when I made the purchase (the customer service agent actually acknowledged that Dior was refusing to honor their own return policy). So then after several failed emails and calls I asked that if I couldn’t return it could I at least receive new charms. I told them I would send the defective charms to them first. But they refused that too and then said that I would have to send the whole Pouch in for repair. Repair? That I would have to pay for? The charms came defective! Plus I didn’t want to risk sending in the whole bag with a chance of the leather being messed up for charms that detach from the bag! In the end they refused to resolve the situation. I had several emails and calls with them and they were so incredibly rude. So I got stuck with a $1650 bag with terrible hardware. I was shocked just how rude Dior are for a “luxury” company. I recommend being very, very cautious with the Dior online store as they do not stand behind their policies or their products.


----------



## citybag1

Here is the photo of the defective Lady Dior Pouch charms. Ridiculous that they let these pass quality control.


----------



## citybag1

Anyone with experience with Dior hardware, do you know what could possibly have happened in production to make the charms completely covered in dents like that? Or any ideas on how to get new charms? Perhaps a boutique would be kinder about the situation, but since it was purchased online I don't know. I am afraid to send it in for repair because they might damage the leather in the process per other experiences with repairs posted here.


----------



## tutu2008

To Citybag1: My opinion is take very good photos/video of the bag while in the boutique when you send it out for charm repair. The photos and videos will prove perfect leather condition should anything go wrong. But I wouldn’t worry, I’ve sent two leather goods out before with no issues. I’m sorry you’re dealing with this, it’s very uncommon in my experience, but hopefully you’ll end up with brand new set of charms. That’s what I’d expect. You may have to pay for the service which is unfortunate, but for future reference, don’t  wait this long. The sooner during purchase the better. Even with photos etc at time of purchase, still not as good as going to boutique right at the time or as close to the time of purchase as possible. Even during the same year, more likely would be repaired at no cost. That’s my experience at least. Good luck.


----------



## citybag1

tutu2008 said:


> To Citybag1: My opinion is take very good photos/video of the bag while in the boutique when you send it out for charm repair. The photos and videos will prove perfect leather condition should anything go wrong. But I wouldn’t worry, I’ve sent two leather goods out before with no issues. I’m sorry you’re dealing with this, it’s very uncommon in my experience, but hopefully you’ll end up with brand new set of charms. That’s what I’d expect. You may have to pay for the service which is unfortunate, but for future reference, don’t  wait this long. The sooner during purchase the better. Even with photos etc at time of purchase, still not as good as going to boutique right at the time or as close to the time of purchase as possible. Even during the same year, more likely would be repaired at no cost. That’s my experience at least. Good luck.


Thanks for the advice, I really appreciate it!


----------



## wzy21

citybag1 said:


> Anyone with experience with Dior hardware, do you know what could possibly have happened in production to make the charms completely covered in dents like that? Or any ideas on how to get new charms? Perhaps a boutique would be kinder about the situation, but since it was purchased online I don't know. I am afraid to send it in for repair because they might damage the leather in the process per other experiences with repairs posted here.


the charms are in ridiculously bad condition.


citybag1 said:


> Anyone with experience with Dior hardware, do you know what could possibly have happened in production to make the charms completely covered in dents like that? Or any ideas on how to get new charms? Perhaps a boutique would be kinder about the situation, but since it was purchased online I don't know. I am afraid to send it in for repair because they might damage the leather in the process per other experiences with repairs posted here.





citybag1 said:


> Anyone with experience with Dior hardware, do you know what could possibly have happened in production to make the charms completely covered in dents like that? Or any ideas on how to get new charms? Perhaps a boutique would be kinder about the situation, but since it was purchased online I don't know. I am afraid to send it in for repair because they might damage the leather in the process per other experiences with repairs posted here.


The condition is ridiculously bad. Unfortunately I think they do have a policy of requiring the entire bag to be sent in - I tried to send a detachable strap for repair and they said I've to send the bag too because the authenticity code is on the bag and they want to check that the colour of the strap matches the bag (presumably to check that the strap is authentic). Although in your case I'm not sure why they need the pouch in order to check whether the charms are authentic since there is no "colour matching". Seems like your best remaining option is to go to a boutique and try to persuade them to help you get the charms exchanged without having to send in the pouch (if they say that's required, ask them to rationalise why and not just because its "policy"). But if they are adamant, guess you may just have to take the risk.


----------



## citybag1

wzy21 said:


> the charms are in ridiculously bad condition.
> 
> 
> The condition is ridiculously bad. Unfortunately I think they do have a policy of requiring the entire bag to be sent in - I tried to send a detachable strap for repair and they said I've to send the bag too because the authenticity code is on the bag and they want to check that the colour of the strap matches the bag (presumably to check that the strap is authentic). Although in your case I'm not sure why they need the pouch in order to check whether the charms are authentic since there is no "colour matching". Seems like your best remaining option is to go to a boutique and try to persuade them to help you get the charms exchanged without having to send in the pouch (if they say that's required, ask them to rationalise why and not just because its "policy"). But if they are adamant, guess you may just have to take the risk.


Ok thanks for the advice I really appreciate it!


----------



## waterlily112

citybag1 said:


> Anyone with experience with Dior hardware, do you know what could possibly have happened in production to make the charms completely covered in dents like that? Or any ideas on how to get new charms? Perhaps a boutique would be kinder about the situation, but since it was purchased online I don't know. I am afraid to send it in for repair because they might damage the leather in the process per other experiences with repairs posted here.


I abuse my mini lady dior (6 year old now) and the charms definitely have some minor fine scratches if look carefully, but not noticeable at all in photos like the one you took. I believe you have to send in the whole bag even just for them to replace the charms.


----------



## A1aGypsy

citybag1 said:


> Ok thanks for the advice I really appreciate it!



Is it possible they were supposed to look distressed? I mean, they would have each been produced separately so, if they all look like that then they were either intentionally made to look like that or something happened to they after the were assembled which would be odd because there doesn’t appear to be anything wrong with the bag.


----------



## citybag1

A1aGypsy said:


> Is it possible they were supposed to look distressed? I mean, they would have each been produced separately so, if they all look like that then they were either intentionally made to look like that or something happened to they after the were assembled which would be odd because there doesn’t appear to be anything wrong with the bag.


From looking at the charms of other Lady Dior's on purseforum and reviews on youtube it seems they are supposed to be always smooth rather than distressed. If it was just one or two scratches I would understand but they are absolutely covered in them. Since I ordered it at the beginning of the pandemic at first I wondered if some cleaning chemical had been applied to it in the factory that degraded the metal but when I looked at the serial number and code which says when it was produced, it was made in late 2019. My guess is that maybe the machine that makes the charms messed up but they decided to keep it to sell with the bag anyway? It's as if Dior has decided that it's ok to sell defective items on the online boutique.


----------



## freshringo

The stories in this thread are really disheartening. I can also attest to receiving subpar product from the online store. I received a saddle bag from the online store that had obvious markings/damage on it in 2021, but they were willing to exchange it (only once). I'm shocked that they aren't honoring their own policies anymore. Is that even legal??

I've been considering buying a new bag recently, but I'm certainly thinking twice now.


----------



## xincinsin

I've only bought one item from Dior's online store, but I had to buy it twice. 

First time I bought it, the item was shipped out. Then Dior recalled it, supposedly because the shipper reported that the parcel was damaged. Dior reshipped and then the parcel was returned to them before delivery. According to Dior, they have no idea why it was returned, but since company policy says they cannot do a delivery again, they cancelled my order. I was out the delivery charges and the tax. 

I had to place an order again and luckily this time it reached its destination.


----------



## Gee09

Hello, tomorrow I’ll be exchanging the Large Book Tote for a Medium. My husband gifted it to me 2 days ago, and didn’t realise I wanted the medium. I know I’ll be fine to exchange to the smaller size, but it is also $200 cheaper. Will they refund the $200 difference? There is nothing in Dior for $200 or less (Australia). Thanks for any advice!


----------



## averagejoe

Gee09 said:


> Hello, tomorrow I’ll be exchanging the Large Book Tote for a Medium. My husband gifted it to me 2 days ago, and didn’t realise I wanted the medium. I know I’ll be fine to exchange to the smaller size, but it is also $200 cheaper. Will they refund the $200 difference? There is nothing in Dior for $200 or less (Australia). Thanks for any advice!


If you have the receipt and the original form of payment (i.e. the credit card that your husband used), then they should refund the $200 (I'm assuming that the return policy is the same as in Canada, which is within 30 days of purchase). Otherwise, you can buy a Mitzah scarf for a bit over $200 to wrap the front handle and personalize your medium book tote.


----------



## Gee09

averagejoe said:


> If you have the receipt and the original form of payment (i.e. the credit card that your husband used), then they should refund the $200 (I'm assuming that the return policy is the same as in Canada, which is within 30 days of purchase). Otherwise, you can buy a Mitzah scarf for a bit over $200 to wrap the front handle and personalize your medium book tote.


Perfect, thanks for the info. I hope that’s the case! The mitzah here are over $400 AUD, so worst case I’ll do that. Thank you!


----------



## Gee09

Unfortunately they only wanted to give us a store credit for $200 AUD (for reference the mitzah are $410 AUD).


----------



## lovelet

Hi, just wanted to ask if anyone knows whether Dior allows exchanges in home country if your purchase was bought overseas? My bf bought me the lady Dior in London, but it’s not the color I wanted. Does anyone know if I could bring it to my local (Singapore) Dior boutique and get it exchanged? Thanks in advance for your input!


----------

